# Rimuovere interfaccia di rete Ham0

## Pancu

Ragazzi ho installato Hamachi per provare il suo funzionamento.

Ora l'ho disinstallato, ma facendo 

```
ifconfig
```

 rimane l'interfaccia di rete Ham0.

Come posso fare x rimuoverla??

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## GNUtoo

penso che devi blacklistare il modulo kenrel o rimuoverlo a mano con rm

----------

## Pancu

Come si fa?

Potete spiegarmi ??

Grazie.

----------

## GNUtoo

prima di tutto bisogna vedere qual'è il modulo a blacklistare

per questo vai in root in consola e fai:

```
lsmod

```

individui il modulo di hamachi...

poi non sono sicuro del percorso ma penso che devi creare la directoria /etc/modprobe.d/ e creare un file chiamato blacklist dentro

poi devi editare il file con nano o qualunque text editor e aggiungere il nome del modulo che hai trovato

```
mkdir /etc/modprobe.d/

nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

```

----------

## Pancu

Tra questi come faccio a individuare il modulo di Hamachi?

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nf_nat_tftp             5632  0

nf_nat_irc              6272  0

nf_nat_amanda           6016  0

nf_conntrack_amanda     7936  1 nf_nat_amanda

nf_conntrack_tftp       8852  1 nf_nat_tftp

nf_conntrack_irc        9496  1 nf_nat_irc

xt_physdev              6416  0

xt_CLASSIFY             5760  0

w83627hf               24852  0

hwmon_vid               6400  1 w83627hf

k8temp                  8192  0

hwmon                   6532  2 w83627hf,k8temp

i2c_nforce2             8832  0

i2c_core               22272  1 i2c_nforce2

```

Grazie ancora.

----------

## GNUtoo

no lo so...dunque proviamo un altra soluzione:

re-installi Hamachi

poi apri una consola e fai

```
equery files hamachi
```

vedi tutte i file di hamashi

ti do un  esempio:

```

# equery files rt2500

[ Searching for packages matching rt2500... ]

* Contents of net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515:

/etc

/etc/modules.d

/etc/modules.d/rt2500

/lib

/lib/modules

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo_sempron_2500

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo_sempron_2500/net

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo_sempron_2500/net/rt2500.ko

/usr

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515

/usr/share/doc/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/CHANGELOG.bz2

/usr/share/doc/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/FAQ.bz2

/usr/share/doc/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/README.bz2

/usr/share/doc/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/TESTING.bz2

/usr/share/doc/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/THANKS.bz2

/usr/share/doc/rt2500-1.1.0_pre2007071515/iwpriv_usage.txt.bz2

```

vedi questo (lo individui perche e un file che finisce con .ko):

```
/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo_sempron_2500/net/rt2500.ko
```

dunque qui devi blacklistare rt2500....

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

si puo' anche semplicemente cancellare....

----------

## Pancu

Nessun file .ko trovato.   :Sad: 

```
# equery files hamachi

[ Searching for packages matching hamachi... ]

* Contents of net-misc/hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2:

/etc

/etc/conf.d

/etc/conf.d/hamachi

/etc/init.d

/etc/init.d/hamachi

/etc/init.d/tuncfg

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/hamachi

/usr/bin/hamachi-init -> /usr/bin/hamachi

/usr/sbin

/usr/sbin/tuncfg

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2

/usr/share/doc/hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2/CHANGES.bz2

/usr/share/doc/hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2/LICENSE.bz2

/usr/share/doc/hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2/LICENSE.openssh.bz2

/usr/share/doc/hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2/LICENSE.openssl.bz2

/usr/share/doc/hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2/LICENSE.tuncfg.bz2

/usr/share/doc/hamachi-0.9.9.9_p20-r2/README.bz2

/var

/var/log

/var/log/hamachi

```

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

ma scusa invce che cercare in giro per il sistema a caso, entra in /lib/mosules/nome_kernel/ e cerca li dentro il driver della scheda di rete fittizia e rimuovilo... non muore mica nessuno. nel caso ti riserva ti basta riemergere i pacchetti.

----------

